# breeding question



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a tank with 8 saulosi.. 6 female and 2 male. 3 months ago the dominant male was showing full colours while the sub dominant male was only slightly showing some blue. However today I saw him swimming around fully coloured as well, and the only thing I can think of is he is either ready to spawn, or there is a big fight brewing over who gets to be the alpha male... Any comments or suggestions are welcome thanks.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have all 13 still and with the two most dominant are both coloured up for at least 2 months now.

Could be etheir It shouldn't be a problem if you have enough rock work. 
In the end the sub-dominant might become dominant 
If I where you I would have kept three males 



Cheers 
Spiro


----------

